# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Один из важнейших тезисов - "верность".

## Revsh 1

...

----------


## ilya23

Раз на раз не приходится. Если бы все было так как вы пишите то 80% детей точно были бы больными. Уверен что у обоих партнеров которые вели беспорядочный половой образ жизни может родится здоровый ребенок, как и наоборот. Но в целом ваш так сказать призыв понимаю.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Раз на раз не приходится. Если бы все было так как вы пишите то 80% детей точно были бы больными.


   а разве это не так?
  на медкомиссиях 70 % молодняка в армию не годится,но правительство и МО этого допустить не может,на многое закрывают глаза,иначе некому плац заметать будет
 почитайте вуман ру,девки жалуются на нестояк у 20-25 летних,а потом сами после родов трансформируются в свиноматок с обвисшими брюхом
  а сколько молодняка к 18-20 на пиве,сигаретах,траве или колесах/соли и прочем говне
 зашел в туалет супермаркета,а в унитазах шприцы плавают
 Когда рано на работу иду,каждое утро под аптеками с десяток наркетов кружит
   при СССР далеко не все идеально было,но за 30 лет и то просрали
 единственное что удалось вдолбить в эти головы - быдло должно плодиться,и оно плодится,"родить должна каждая" - и пофиг от кого,на фоне этого не так бросается в глаза медленное но верное уменьшение населения
  ну и напоследок погуглите продолжительность жизни в РФ и пост-СССР

----------


## pipetkin32

> И в том-то и дело, если мы хотим получить здоровым будущее поколение, то нельзя относиться к данному вопросу, с подходом - раз на раз не приходится. Наобарот, нам самим надо стараться как можно больше минимализировать риски.


   Все это туфта,уже сейчас понятно что в пост-СССР здорового поколения нет и не будет ближайшие лет 20-30 ели не произойдут позитивные перемены
  И всем понятно что этих перемен не будет,особых прорывов в медицине - тоже
 Ну и правильно было выше сказано что даже в США и ЕС примерна половина не может считаться здоровой,но благодаря медобслуживанию,доступности лекарств ситуация не так печальна как у нас
 Африка и Азия активно плодится,но у них ситуация вообще ужас,беженцы и мигранты лишь усугубляют негативные тенденции
  В 21 веке ущерб экологии будет в несколько раз выше чем за всю историю человечества
 Выводы делайте сами

----------


## June

> Физическое и психическое здоровье матери...
> А девушка вступившая в половую связь, с таким большим количеством мужчин, уже ими не обладает.


 *Revsh*, а из каких источников у тебя эта информация?

----------


## June

> у физически и психически нездоровой женщины, есть большой риск рождения нездорового потомства.


 Соглашусь. Риск, действительно, большой.

Но вопрос об источниках информация о том, что половая связь с 20 мужчинами делает женщину физически и психически нездоровой, остался без ответа.

----------


## June

> риск подцепить какую - нибудь заразу или инфекцию, передающуюся половым путем  выше, чем у той, у которой один постоянный мужчина


 Вот пример совершенно понятной аргументации, кстати.

----------


## pipetkin32

> А 20 различный мужчин, это большой стресс для женского организма, что непременно скажется на его репродуктивной функции.


   Если отбросить фактор ЗППП - каким образом скажется?
 И вообще,20 мужчин это как?С каждым по 1 разу или по 500 раз?
  А если девушку которая курит и пивко посасывает но спала с одним,или физически здоровую но регулярно меняющую партнеров?




> тут даже хватает уже самого того факта, что она спала с таким большим количеством мужчин, чтобы понять то, что у неё с мозгами (не говоря уже об её организме) не всё впорядке (девушка с нормальным адекватном мышлением этого просто не допустит).


   А как узнать сколько у нее связей было?Они ж шифруются,и очень неплохо
 Уже миллион историй было когда ангельское создание 20 лет от роду оказывалось заежженой прастой,активно эксплуатирующей все дырки которыми их так щедро природа наделила

----------


## pipetkin32

> Pipetkin32, да именно, а позитивных переменах я и говорю, но как-же они произойдут, если никто небудет предпринимать к ним навстречу шаги.


   Так в том и дело что никто шагов не делает и не будет
 Есть конечно мизерная часть населения которая делает и искренне верит в это,но власть одним взмахом мизинца обрубит это на корню
 В позитив конечно можно верить сколько угодно,но а реале достаточно взглянуть по сторонам и сразу понятно что хорошего нет и не будет

----------


## pipetkin32

> Например взять меня, я хоть так сказать ещё и целомудр, но это незначит что я не общаюсь с женским полом совсем, наобарот я это делаю регулярно. Вообщем я при любой возможности, всегда стараяюсь познавать женщин. Сначала надо набраться опыта в этом деле, чтобы хорошо разбираться в женщинах ,а не нырять в омут с головой, создавая семью с кем попало и потом жаловаться на когото или чегото.


   женщин и познавать нечего,за определенную сумму денег раздвинут ноги 99 % женщин и девушек
 про психологию вообще поржал,но в любом случае удачи
 непонятно одно : что вы делаете на этом форуме с таким позитивным настроем и глубинными познаниями?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Pipetkin32, 99% женщин за определённую сумму?, не соответствует истине.


   еще как соответствует,просто вряд ли появится подобное предложение,мы ж не в Америке чтоб тут платили несколько тысяч $ за секс,или несколько десятков тысяч
  зачем,ведь 3/4 и так продаются за мизерные суммы,остальным нужно чуть больше 
 раньше женщины просто продавали себя под любым предлогом,сейчас в добавок готовы опозорить себя на весь мир посредством интернета
  несколько лет назад по роду деятельности постоянно бывал в командировках по стране,ну и частенько пользуясь случаем ходил к шлюхам
  каждой второй раз во время секса звонил парень/муж/родители/дети,меня просили на время остановиться,я уходил покурить,и по обрывкам фраз услышанных краем уха я видел как вся их жизнь пропитана ложью
  несколько раз интереса ради ходил к вип-индивидуалкам,почти все обеспеченные,замужние и с детьми,при знакомстве любая отшила бы меня даже не рассмотрев толком
 но чудо!!!$ 100-200 и ты уже можешь кончить ей в рот,и она проглотит!!!
 попадалась парочка шлюх на недешевых внедорожниках и с работающим бизнесом,но они продолжали "подрабатывать" соглашаясь на самые унизительные вещи ради пары бумажек
  если вам кажется что ваша избранница до такого не опустится - продолжайте и дальше так думать,если вам легче

----------


## pipetkin32

> Pipetkin32, конечно можно подумать, что могла ещё ответить Brusnika, может она тоже та ещё девка, но просто скрыла это.
> Но знайте что, я лично искренне ей верю.


   Я от нее другого ответа и не ожидал,не будет же она сама себя порочить
  она может сказать что угодно,суть от этого не меняется
 полстраны в душе проклинают Путина,но спроси у них это на камеру,в эфире радио или под ником в соцсети - и они будут петь ему диферамбы
  пиндосы даже фильм сняли на эту тему - "непристойное предложение",если память не изменяет там о миллионе $ речь
  Чтобы оценить распущенность нынешнего поколения,достаточно посмотреть как одеваются девушки летом
 Много ли среди них одето скромно и со вкусом?Отнюдь нет:ходят в полупрозрачных блузках выставляя напоказ свое белье или вообще молочные железы
  Юбки как правило выше колена ,чтобы при малейшем сквозняке или наклоне демонстрировать окружающим свои трусы,ну или хит последних лет - стринги напоказ,это настолько стало нормой что и внимания не обращают
  и на вопрос:  "зачем так одеваешься?"
 следует улыбочка и невинная отмазка - чтобы мужчинам нравиться




> Причём сам он, если судить по тексту блядун тот ещё(если много и активно пользовался услугами шлюх). При своём блядстве он мечтает о небляди, обломись. Чистое к чистому, говно к говну..


   а почему бы мне не воспользоваться?
 в США и  Европе,куда мы все так безуспешно стремимся это  обычная услуга,проститутки платят налоги и будут получать пенсию
 и что значит блядство?именно проститутки к которым я ходил имели детей/мужей/парней/родителей которым лгали о своем "хобби",а перед собой я был чист,никого не обманывал
 знаешь пословицу что человек кувшин,тронь его и польется то,чем он наполнен?Это я к сравнению меня с дерьмом

----------


## pipetkin32

> чувствуется озлобленный  женоненавистник и такой же блядун( как и те шлюхи, к которым ты ходил, только мужского рода) в одном флаконе...


  утютю,сколько злобы и ненависти   :Big Grin: 
 блядство - это измена,мне изменять некому,в отличии от шлюх услугами которых я пользовался
 к женщинам я равнодушен,единственное что я ненавижу - свою жизнь
 в то же время я свободен во всех смыслах,ни перед кем нет обязательств,захотел - снял себе прасту,нажрусь когда захочу,когда почувствую что готов - выпилюсь




> это не ты наивный, это просто люди  здесь большинство  озлобленные и обиженные на весь мир и на свою жизнь.


    пардон,мы ведь на СУ-форуме или нет?
  а ты тут такая белая и пушистая   :Big Grin: 
 а,ну да,ты ж людей спасаешь   :Big Grin:

----------


## pipetkin32

> Brusnika, вот вы ответьте, только честно, здесь ж анонимный форум, да и ктому-же можете потом отредактировать своё сообщение или удалить.
> Вы согласитесь за какую-нибудь энную сумму денег переспать с кем попало?
> Если всё-таки неможете писать здесь, то напишите в личку, просто напишите да или нет?
> Это мне надо знать, неужели я такой наивный?


   конечно наивный,а вопрос - риторический
 представьте что вопрос о сумме с пятью или шестью нулями,естественно в $,сумма которая изменит всю жизнь,которая позволит уехать из этой страны навсегда туда где 300 солнечных дней в году и никогда не работать
  о чем речь,конечно она скажет нет   :Big Grin: 
 но возможно лишь потому что понимает,что ничего подобного не предложат?

----------


## pipetkin32

> *pipetkin32*, ты бы отсосал за миллион долларов?


   нет,зачем мне это нужно,я выпиливаться надумал
 сам бы отдал недвигу и все что нажил за пузырек яда или огнестрел





> pipetkin, я хотела ответить, и даже накатала текста прилично,
>  а потом решила, что не буду тебя обижать, и метать бисер перед свиньями тоже не моё..


  я ж написал про 99 %,ты сама завелась,словно я тебя имел ввиду,перешла на личности
  я все равно б не обидился

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Эх, вот если бы реально моногамная половая жизнь (или воздержание) прибавляла здоровья, а то и вспомнить то на старости особо нечего будет... и разваливаешься весь на части. за что спрашивается?! :Mad:  (это риторический вопрос, зануды)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Эх, вот если бы реально моногамная половая жизнь (или воздержание) прибавляла здоровья, а то и вспомнить то на старости особо нечего будет... и разваливаешься весь на части. за что спрашивается?! (это риторический вопрос, зануды)


   лучше если б за все грешки покрывались коростой еще при жизни

----------


## pipetkin32

> Pipetkin32, у вас сейчас такой взгляд на мир в целом, потому что вам самому в жизни доводилось сталкиваться со всеми этими мерзостями, а точнее вы сами нырнули в этот поток мерзостных людей сбившихся с правильного пути(я неверю в бога, как здесь могло показаться), и стали одним из них, а потому лично сами виноваты, и теперь всех остальных людей считаете подобными себе, а вот вам и нет, мне лично нечего здесь приукрашивать, да и не перед кем, тем более здесь на этом форуме, где я никого незнаю и возможно никогда ни скем не встречусь, а потому всё что я здесь пишу, это всё действительно так, и пусть говорят типа нашёлся тут ангельское создание, мне плевать, да считайте меня ангельским созданием, я такой, а раз есть я значит у меня есть все основания говорить что есть и другие, и Brusnika мне кажется одна из них, ведь раз есть я такой, то логичным будет предположить что и Brusnika может такой быть такой же, человеком с идентичным мне взглядом, нафиг ей здесь чтото скрывать, и даже если бы, подчёркиваю ДАЖЕ, (потому что это в действительности не так) если бы все женщины были продажными, то это всё-равно не по мужски кидать в их адрес бранные слова, слова типа все они проститутки, причём достоверно незная этот факт, или вы объездили весь мир и сами в этом убедились, вот именно что нет, а потому у вас нет никаких оснований и доказательств так говорить. Так что здесь вы мягко говоря не правы.


   ну ладно,согласен на 97%   :Big Grin: 

 А если серьезно - я далеко не со всеми мерзостями столкнулся,то что порой творят людишки - кровь в жилах стынет
  Если вы себя считаете выше серой быдломассы - я ж не против,только скромно упомяну что цыплят по осени счиают,а свое место в мире - по итогам жизни,а вам,насколько я понял,еще рановато их подводить
 Очень многие в молодости были максималистами,но потом любимая женщина преображалась после родов,чувства заростают бытовухой,все сводится к деньгам - ребенок же подрастает...
  Промелькнет несколько лет,на какое-то время чувства вроде вспыхнут с новой силой,но на самом деле это вторая половинка собрав остатки увядающих чар осуществит план "надо родить второго,чтоб как у всех было"
  Потом гонка за баблом возобновится с новой силой,по утрам в зеркале смотрит угрюмый лысеющий мужик с пивным пузом,жена вообще от рук отбилась,интим раз в месяц,а надо бы разок в неделю...
  Ну что ж,я не хотел любовницу мутить,но своими действиями она сама на это толкает.Как раз в отделе новенькая появилась,вроде как разведенка,надо к ней шары подкатить,заодно и повод сменить свой корч  на лет 5 посвежее.....
  За всей этой суетой годы летят словно осенние листья в саду,и вот очередной раз зайдя в детскую с ужасом обнаруживаешь шприц,и остается только гадать,старший или младшенький ....
 И это отрывок из жизни городского жителя России,в провинции дела еще хуже
 дальше продолжать?не думаю    :Big Grin: 

 А говорил я за пост-СССР,на службе в армии и по роду деятельности изъездил вдоль и поперек (ну кроме Прибалтики,разве что)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Pipetkin32, а Патрон на правильную мысль наталкивает, с таким же успехом можно сказать и про нас мужиков, что мы все продожные и отсасём даже у того же мужика если он предложит энную сумму денег. Аннет вы сами сказали что не будете этого делать, тем самым себя же опровергнув, сказав что все женщины продажные, ведь и все мужчины тогда продажные получается, почему это тогда вы себя таковым не считаете? потому, что это не так, а если бы и было так, то есть я, который точно бы на это не согласился. Так что ваша теория о 99% продажных женщинах разбита вдребезги.


    я не оптимист,я реалист,все что описываю происходит каждый день вокруг
 у мужчин другие пороки (насилие,убийства,алкоголизм),хотя надо сказать под давлением ЕС гомиков все больше и больше,даже по ящику солидные мужики на полном серьезе обсуждают однополые браки щеголяя при этом серьгами в ушах

----------


## ilya23

Противно пиздец вас читать, идите в фолл новый играйте

----------


## pipetkin32

> не берись строить дом, если нефига не смыслишь в этом деле, а иначе при первом же землятресении он рухнет


   я лично в строительстве полный ноль,но дом сам строил,и вышло лучше чем у "профи" с многолетним стажем   :Big Grin: 
  на сэкономленные деньги залил фундамент в полтора раза глубже,да еще с арматуркой,и еще пару тысяч $ осталось,на препараты для самовыпила
  по возможности интересуюсь в новостроях что и почем,это пипец,у меня забор с таким же фундаментом как у них 2-х этажки  
  даже анекдот есть,что лучше всех кирпич студенты кладут,швы забивают как надо,им же объемы не нужны,да и цемент не так воруют как "мастера"
 одно я не предусмотрел  - зачем мне этот дом нужен,я выпиливаться буду
 правда когда строил не знал что так жизнь сложится




> Чтобы создавать семью в первую очередь должна быть любовь, а далее надо знать такие понятия, как дисциплина, и соблюдение порядка, взаимное уважение друг-друга, преданность и верность во взаимоотношениях, приверженность интересам своей семьи и т.д.


    Если б семьи без любви не создавались,вымирание в несколько раз больше было,быдло должно плодиться,это понимает и правительство и церковь

----------


## pipetkin32

> А ктото хрен его знает зачем её заводит, толку сам незная чего от неё хочет и нефига ничего не смысля в этом плане. Не ну понятное дело может просто род продлить хочет, но тогда раз завёл будь уже добр отнесись поответственней, этож тебе не халам-балам, мозги включать надо.


   большинство в пост-совке так и делает
 мотивация проста: "надо семью,жена должна родить,чтоб как у всех"

----------


## pipetkin32

> не матерись, забанят.


  переживаешь?




> Не правильно делаете люди. Подумайте о своём потомстве, когда будете заводить семью, поответственней.


   21 век,2015 год,все ценности свелись к наживе,разврату и похоти
 ТВ,радио,интернет - идет тотальная пропаганда секса и алкоголя
 Дети в 6-7 лет свободно порнуху по инету смотрят




> Если знать, что больной может родится и всёравно рожать, это же абсурд, далбадронизм, идиотизм, тупизм. Это блядь тебе не казино в Лас-Вегасе, чтобы пытать удачу.


   Я знаю таких 6,одна из них - бывшая, еще десяток - по слухам
 И это при том что на 100 % социофоб , т.е.  вообще нет друзей и знакомых
 И ничего,"все пучком",очень рады что разродились,и пофиг что без отца
  Надеюсь что не доживу когда этих "деток" будут в криминальных сводках показывать

----------


## ilya23

> ilya23, читай и вникай, пригодится ещё.


  Сомневаюсь . Лучше нежить вовсе чем так.

----------


## pipetkin32

зайдите и почитайте на вуман.ру,это ад,Содом и Гоморра и трэш в одном месте
а ведь большинство там - молодые девушки и мамочки

----------


## ilya23

> ilya23, а знаешь почему ты так сейчас говоришь: не хочу так жить. Потому что с детства к твоему так скажем взращиванию , родители не уделили должного внимания. Я читал твою проблему знаю.
> И против твоих родителей лично ничего не имею, но лестного в их адрес ничего не могу сказать. 
> Ты там смотри ещё из-за моих слов, не разозлись ещё больше на своих родителей. Уже как говорится всё-равно от того что ты на них будешь злиться, легче тебе от этого не станет.
> Просто хочу сказать то, что вот ты ещё одно доказательство того, что надо со всей серьёзностью относиться к созданию семьи и выращиванию потомства.


  Да я сам прекрасно понимаю что они идиоты, может даже совсем в детстве что то со мной сделали. Просто противно смотреть на блятство вокруг, которое вызывает отвращение с самого детства. Я почти уверен что никогда не найду девушку которая хотя бы на 50% была бы по характеру такой какую я хочу

----------


## ilya23

> ilya23, с чего взял, что не найдёшь? и какую по характеру хочешь?


 ,
 Вижу какие они противные просто по разговору понятно, а какую хочу...довольно сложно и долго все описывать но вкратце чтоб была такая золотая середина, искренняя, рациональное мышление чтоб у нее было .Да и кстати не только в них но и во мне дело конечно, я много лет уже болею (да вообще с детства проблемы с усваиванием пищи и жидкости) и фиг знает может ли у меня быть полноценная половая жизнь и вылечусь я вообще

----------


## ilya23

> ilya23, Е-моё конечно такая девушка есть.
> А то, что волнуешься по поводу того, что из-за проблем со здоровьем никто из них не захочет с тобой заводить отношения, ошибаешься. Знаю одну пару, когда они познакомились, у парня был рак на начальной стадии, но девушка всё-равно вышла за него замуж, и родила ребёнка, живут уже лет семь.
> А с потенцией что?


 Насчет потенции вот сложно сказать. А по поводу девушки ну надеюсь что когда ни будь мне такая попадётся.

----------


## pipetkin32

> дерьма какого-то начитаешься,а  потом жалуешься...
> если мне это неинтересно, я это и не читаю, а читаю то, что мне интересно...
> ты как старая бабушка, которая смотрит ТВ - и причитает, и бубнит что-то себе под нос. А нормальные люди тв и не смотрят, а сами для себя выбирают инфу, по своему интересу и умственному развитию, в конце концов, всегда можно переключить, а не хавать дерьмо, а потом жаловаться..


  Это дерьмо,как ты выразилась,самые популярные сайты рунета
 ВК,ОК тоже те еще помойки,просто это выбор большинства,к сожалению
 А переключать можно сколько угодно,все СМИ подконтрольны

----------


## ilya23

> Конечно я соглашусь переспать с незнакомой девушкой за миллион долларов.


 А в дымоход с карликом за такую суму подалбился бы?

----------


## Aare

> уверена, что ты и со старыми педиками переспишь, т.к. у тебя нет принципов по жизни, и ты г...но небрезгливое.


 А если заплатят, как здесь обсуждалось, миллион долларов, то, что такого в том, чтобы с ними переспать? Я бы не стала осуждать такого человека или даже относиться к нему как к мужчине хуже. А вот если он или она систематически продает себя за мелкий прайс, потому что работать лень - это уже можно как-то негативно отзываться о таком человеке.

----------


## Aare

Ревш, я тоже тебя сразу полюбила, с первых же сообщений))

----------


## pipetkin32

я настойчиво предлагаю всем пересмотреть фильм "непристойное предложение"

----------


## ilya23

> я настойчиво предлагаю всем пересмотреть фильм "непристойное предложение"


 Так себе фильмец, финал для сопливых девочек.

----------


## Aare

Наверняка в этом фильме мораль дешевая, а сюжет искусственный))

----------


## Aare

Ради тебя, мой милый, я брошу, обещаю!

----------


## Aare

Ничто не может затмить мою любовь к тебе!)

----------


## Aare

Ревш, это редкое качество, достойное уважения. Но а если любовь ушла и оба уже тяготиться друг от друга , тогда можно разойтись?
И еще. А раньше девушки у тебя были? Боюсь спросить, что с ними случилось))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Aare, предупреждаю я помешан на моногамии, девушка которая будет со мной, уже от меня никак не отделается


  Ну тогда все это теория,не более,только жизнь покажет были это просто слова или нечто большее
 Девушки тоже мечтают о единственном,а потом после 30 на сайтах создают голосовалки сколько партнеров было
  И очень мало у кого меньше 10   :Big Grin: 
 А некоторые пишут: "у меня 20 было,но если с оралом то еще +5"
 Суть улавливаете? Просто отсосать без каких либо отношений - это нормально

----------


## Aare

Ревш. А почему так? Из каких книг ты это почерпнул? Откуда ты знаешь, что будешь все время знать, как оставаться девушке интересным, если у тебя её никогда не было? Мне кажется, ты вообще плохо себе представляешь, что такое любовь и отношения. И уж точно, плохо представляешь себе, что такое семейная жизнь. Я тоже очень моногамна. Никогда не изменяю, ищу всегда человека, с котрым можно строить отношения много лет. Но вот это вот "не сложилось, значит все, один на всегда" - на мой взгляд этот принцип настолько безрассудно нелеп, что просто каким-то тинейджерским максимализмом попахивает. Ты не обидешься, если я спрошу, сколько тебе лет? Не было девушки + радикальная категоричность в суждениях. Такое ощущение, что 18ти еще нет.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Pipetkin32, может они там гонят, ну понимаете, если одна сказала у меня было с 10 мужчин, то другая уже не может сказать, что у неё было меньше, вообщем нагонет только потом, что нехочет казаться забитой-уродкой на фоне остальных.


  Ну да,конечно они гонят,нет сотен тысяч вич-инфицированных,нет статистики что каждый 2-й брак распадается в первые годы,дети-дошколята не находят в соцсетях порно и фотки с мамой,нет ежегодных громких групповых изнасилований (Солевая,Макар),и девочки по ночам на трассе не стоят,вернее это они маршрутку ждут,и пиво/водка/сигареты/презики не продаются в каждом ларьке кому попало
 Все хорошо,прекрасная маркиза,мечтаем дальше

----------


## pipetkin32

> Pipetkin32, согласен, всё что вы перечислили это так. Но я хочу сказать, что не все же женщины такие, вы видите только одну сторону медали, и даже не пытаетесь перевернуть её.


  Черт побери,да согласен я что "не все",их большинство,а вас сколько?2 на 100?Или на 1000?
 Мир катится к чертям,семейные ценности почти никому не нужны,все погрязло в алчности,коррупции,тупости и похоти
  При этом будущие глобальные и экологические катаклизмы никто не отменял,через несколько лет/десятилетий начнутся войны (в плюс к сегодняшим неугасающим конфликтам)за воду/территорию,или исламисты доберутся до ЯО или Биооружия

----------


## Aare

Ревш, обалдеть! Слушай, мне интересно даже стало с тобой пообщаться. Всегда интересно познавать необычных людей. Мотивы их поведения, идеи. Только не будь таким агрессивным. Позволь другим людям иметь иное мнение, отличное от твоего. Но слушай, тебе не надо держаться до сколько-то там лет. Ищи себе девушку хорошую. И люби её. И весь секрет. Не ставь лучше такие принципы во главу жизни. Разное бывает в жизни. Если ты нерелигиозен, то зачем тебе это? Намерение благородно, но ты заранее накладываешь на себя очень тяжелое обязательство, которое давит на психику. И ты оказываешься здесь, на этом форуме. Просто ищи девушку хорошую. А дальше как судьба сложится.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Pipetkin32, вот вы с охотой верите во всё, но только не в то, что касается добра. Исламисты уж точно ничего не смогут поделать в глобальных масштабах.


  Мне не нужно верить,я вижу что происходит вокруг и вообще в мире,и это отнюдь не добро
 А насчет исламистов насмешили,их 10 лет СССР утюжил,теперь 13 лет американцы,а они все не сдаются
 США и их технологиями должны были их за год раздолбать,но все никак
 Израиль уничтожает арабов в пропорции сотни к одному,а война все не утихает
 Учитывая как они плодятся и мигрируют,ничего хорошего ждать не приходится

----------


## pipetkin32

> А за террористов просто никто ещё основательно не брался, всем просто это очень выгодно. А так бы за сравнительно короткий промежуток времени, от них бы и следа не осталось.


  Хорошая,глупая сказочка на ночь   :Big Grin: 
 Пойду спатки
Мира всем,и простите если кого обидел

----------


## Aare

Патрон, я не осуждаю ни проституток, ни тех, кто пользуется их услугами. У меня есть подруга проститутка и просто знакомые. В общем они хорошие и интересные люди, но я заметила, что долговременное занятие проституцией деструктивно влияет на их личность. Нет, они не становятся тупыми или плохими. Не знаю даже, как объяснить. Они становятся душевно больны что ли. Я бы ни одной девушке не рекомендовала этим заниматься. И негативно отношусь к тем, кто идеализирует образ проститутки. Это примерно как рекламировать наркотики. А к тем же, кто пользуется их услугами отношусь с небольшим подозрением, но что уж точно, что в чем-то огульно обвинять их не буду. Мой парень раньше часто пользовался их услугами, и даже имел с одной из них отношения. И от этого ничуть плохим человеком не стал, так что валом осуждать таких людей у меня нет основания.

----------


## Aare

Ничего себе тирада, Ревш)) 
Можешь верить, можешь нет, но я никогда никому не изменяла и любой хоть сколько-нибудь серьезный подкат чужого мужчины сразу же пресекался на корню. На измену способен вероятно каждый человек, но я буду в их списке где-то в самом низу, среди тех, у кого такая вероятность стремится к абсолютному нулю. Однако. Ты мало того, что в самом деле себе плохо представляешь, похоже, что такое жизнь семейная, так еще и излишне серьезен и юмор тебе весьма чужд) Ты не разделяешь похоже легкий флирт, который кстати вообще был в форме подразнить тебя и посметься и реальное заигрывание. Вот такие люди как ты нацепили женщинам на голову паранджу и на законодательном уровне обсуждают, можно ли женщине ездить на велосипеде или же это слишком вызывающе для мужчин. Вот как раз если ты по-настоящему любишь человека, ты позволишь ему свободу мыслей и свободу самовыражения. И будешь доверять ему/ей, понимая, насколько несерьезно подобное её поведение. Ты собственник, до ужаса собственник. Девка с таким подходом как у тебя зачахнет и превратится в клушку. А какая разница потому что, стимула поддерживать себя нет, с другими мужчинами даже заговорить нельзя, а ты всё равно всегда будешь с ней. И всегда будешь одинаково радикален и одинаково действовать разумом и принципами, а не чувствами.
Что такое любовь, я понимаю отлично. Уж поскольку у меня были длиьельные отношения, и как раз именно она, такая любовь, что до гроба, все ради любимого, как в сказках. Ты понимаешь, что одного намерения все друг для друга делать недостаточно. Нужна очень тонкая эмпатия друг друга. А зачастую и просто удача. И личностный рост каждого из партнеров. Иначе любовь хиреет, становится рутинной, заходит в тупик. Одной рационализацией и моральными принципами здесь не поможешь. Мы остались с тем человеком в замечательных отношениях. Мы безмерно друг друга уважаем и с огромной теплотой вспоминаем все, что у нас было. Мы могли бы и дальше жить вместе и очень неплохо жить. Но зачем? Любовь зашла в тупик из которого не выбраться. Нужно жить, двигаться дальше, развиваться. Очень жаль, когда так получается, но любой человек имеет право ошибаться, имеет право менять свои убеждения, имеет право слушать свои чувства, а не только разум. Ты не понимаешь этого. Ты ответственный человек, это хорошо. Я рада, что есть люди вроде тебя. И всё же, поверь мне, если бы в течении этих 25ти лет у тебя были бы теплые, нежные, доверительные отношения с какой-нибудь девушкой, вы бы дарили друг другу радость и счастье, но в итоге бы расстались, то поверь мне, ни ты, ни она не потеряли бы от этого, а только приобрели. Опыт настоящей любви, мудрость, понимание, какие ошибки вы совершали. Любой нормальный человек хочет жить с партнером оттого, что тот дарит ему иррациональное чувство нужности, умиротворение души, любовь. Смысл жить с кем-то из принципа? Когда люди живут друг с другом только из принципа, это не приносит счастья. Это просто как партнеры по быту что ли, чтобы одним не быть. Тот кредит верности, что ты хочешь выдать своему партнеру - он по-своему прекрасен, но я боюсь, что он погубит твою способность любить. И когда ты наконец найдешь свою девушку, ты будешь с ней тираном. Либо де не найдешь её никогда. И будешь считать, что совершил благое деяние. А на самом деле ничего подобного. Ты просто потеряешь себя и любовь, одно из самых прекрасных явлений в человеских отношениях, просто пройдет мимо тебя. И в этом нет ничего хорошего, какими бы принципами ты не руководствовался. В любом случае удачи тебе. Я не отношусь к тебе плохо. Надеюсь, у тебя получится и ты на своем примере покажешь, что ты был прав. А иначе все, что ты говоришь - это просто бла бла бла в крайней форме самолюбования.

----------


## Aare

Патрон, да, она продолжала этим заниматься в период их отношений. У них не было любви. Просто взаимная симпатия в сексуальной и личностной сферах. Поэтому я не думаю, что он что-то чувствовал негативное по этому поводу. Мне он, думаю, ни за что не разрешит таким заниматься.
По поводу долго временности и степени деструктивного влияния на личность. То не знаю. Думаю, тут в первую очередь играет важность не срок, а сам настрой. То есть если она думает, что это временно, ей например надо на что-то накопить, а затем она это бросит и забудет как страшный сон, то еще не все потеряно. А когда она смиряется со своей социальной ролью проститутки, вот тогда беда. Притупляется способность любить, эмпатия, способность расставлять приоритеты в жизни и в отношениях, интимная сфера превращается черт знает во что, появляется неспособность воспринимать эротику как эстетику человеческих тел и их взаимодействия.

----------


## Aare

Мда, Патрон предупредил, что ты не способен к конструктивному диалогу. Я не поверила сначала. Нет, в таком ключе я разговаривать не привыкла. Каким надо быть козлом, чтобы совершенно не зная меня и того человека, поливать нас грязью и желать дрянь только для того, чтобы свои нелепые идеалы защитить. Если вдруг захочешь пообщаться, соблюдая при этом элементарную тактичность и вежливость, то давай. А так ты просто хамло и базарная баба.

----------


## Aare

Патрон, да чёрт его знает. Наверное это не расстройство психики, а деформация личности. Так-то с ними все в порядке вроде. За всех проституток не скажу, но те, которых я знаю, они часто страдают депрессиями, суицидальными мыслями, мир кажется им каким-то несправедливым и гнусным. Одна очень агрессивная, вот вроде этого Ревша, только с чувством юмора хотя б. Вообще юмор у них хорошо как правило развит, правда зачастую жестокий и черный. У них интересов становится меньше как-то, меньше чувствуют простые радости в жизни. Одна знакомая проститутка, очень красивая кстати, плотно сидит на метамфетамине. В общем, не надо этим заниматься лучше. Если есть возможность создать нормальную семью, построить нормальную карьеру, быть как-то в другом плане востребованной в обществе, то безусловно лучше выбирать этот путь вместо проституции. Просто по моим наблюдениям, на научное знание не претендую.
А да, еще одна знакомая завязала. Сейчас замужем, ребенка родила. В прошлом героинщица и со стажем такая проститутка. Насколько счастлива, судить не возьмусь. Но что завязала со всем этим, очень рада.

----------


## Revsh 1

Aare, поливать грязью первая начала меня ты, тиран-собственник и т.п., хоть тоже меня совсем и незнаешь. Или ты думала я молча всё проглачу. Это ты иди своего парня поучай.
Если бы ты прочитала повнимательнее один из моих предыдущих постов, то "нелепыми" эти идеалы ты бы уже не называла.
И из-за этих не соблюдения этих "нелепых" идеалов, у тебя сейчас проблемы, если ты ещё не вьехала. Ты иди спроси у своей мамы, она жалеет о чём нибудь из того, что натворила в прошлом. Вот ты и услышишь, что называется из первых уст. А так я понял ты не догонишь. И вообще то, что ты наркоша, это я так понимаю, для твоих родителей в поряке вещей? Ах они незнают, так расскажи, и посмотрим у кого ещё тут "нелепые идеалы". Мама тебе пусть и ответит.
В одном из предыдущих постов ты написала так: мой парень наверное не разрешит мне заниматься этим (проституцией).
А ты была бы только рада да?
Это мне с тобой не о чём говорить, вон с Патроном болтайте.
Ах да, и не бери с детдома детей, ничему хорошему они у тебя не научаться.

----------


## Aare

Ревш, я не называла тебя тираном. Я сказала, что боюсь, что в итоге ты им окажешься в отношениях. А то, что ты собственник, ты и сам сказал.
Проституцией я заниматься ой как не хочу. И по-моему ты прекрасно видишь это из моего общения на форуме и в частности с тобой. Так что это не иначе, как пустая попытка меня оскорбить, не?
Проблемы свои я описала. Они отнюдь не в отношениях. А в том, что у меня мать твою с родителями беда, мне операция нужна и работу не найти. А ты хамло, не хочу с тобой общаться, пока не научишься вежливости.

----------


## Aare

Не будешь тираном, будет у тебя любовь на веки вечные - так прекра но же, подашь всем нам пример, я лично всем расскажу, какой ты хороший человек. А пока ты просто интернет-теоретик, хам и эгоцентрик. Я тебя просто предостерегали, что все не так просто, как тебе кажется. Все хотят принца и на всю жизнь одну любовь, не ты первый такой.
Меня то ты не оскорбляешь. Ты просто раз за разом называешь моего мужчину тряпкой видимо за его неготовность продать почку. Хотя ты его нисколечко не знаешь, не знаешь, что он для меня значит, что он для меня сделал и вообще ничерта не знаешь. Ты не понимаешь что ли, насколько это свинское поведение? Честно, огреть бы тебя чем-то тяжелым за такой язык поганый, да сил не напасешься каждого интернет-хама чем-нибудь огревать.

----------


## Aare

Ревш, так я не знаю, может Патрон тоже не мастак вести конструктивные диалоги)) Он то тут вообще причем. Мне то как бы до того, девственник ты или нет, дела вообще нет. Собственно это вообще дело не мое, а твое.

----------


## Aare

> Но извини, беседы мне с тобой вести не о чём.


 Ой, да ради Бога.

----------


## Aare

Вроде ж теперь не общаемся, а не помирились, это вроде разные вещи

----------


## Aare

> Ладно это ещё актуально для девочек, их мама и должна воспитывать.


 Ты не прав. Девочки, росшие без отца, часто инфантильные, личностно аморфные, не умеют достигать поставленных целей, предвзято относятся к мужчинам. В общем, это тоже очень плохо.

----------


## Aare

А счастье мерится по итогу жизни или всё же в процессе? То есть какой-нибудь мужик пол жизни бухал и лупил жену, а она была жирная и фригидная. Но в итоге, когда им уже по 70 лет, они уже претензий друг к другу не имеют. Уже кого искать, стали созерцателями в жизни и живут вдвоем не тужат. Сценарий несколько утрированный. Но кстати сплошь и рядом встречающийся в старом поколении, которое сейчас как раз дедушки и бабушки.

----------


## Aare

Извиняюсь, а что такое "тс"?

----------


## Aare

Ревш, но как же так. Как же верность и один партнер, а если не сложилось, то схима и крест до конца жизни?

----------


## Aare

Ревш, то следуя твоим понятиям, 80% людей вообще не должны быть допущены до размножения))

----------


## Aare

А может камнями за измену побивать, м?

----------


## Aare

Мм, у тебя будет отличное общество. Общество в клетках))

----------


## Revsh 1

Патрон, читай мой предыдущий пост дебил.
У тебя узкое мировоззрение.
Этих самых блядей и блядунов в каждой стране мира в избытке, в том числе и в Узбекистане.
Ну и с логикой вижу у тебя проблемы. Не будь у меня в стране блядей и блядунов, я бы и не создавал здесь эту тему. Т.к. незнал бы даже что такое измена.

----------


## Aare

Ревш, а секс втроем можно или нет?

----------


## Aare

А у меня подруга есть, у нее с мужем свободные отношения. Она спит с кем хочет, он спит с кем хочет, они оба все знают. Так тоже личное дело каждого или таких в клетку?

----------


## Aare

Да им просто видимо лень в этой теме что-то писать) А я спрашиваю твое мнение по тем или иным вопросам. Чего так напрягаешься?

----------


## Revsh 1

Патрон, надо быть как минимум персоной с узким мировоззрением, чтобы судить всю страну по одному человеку.
Или ты реально думаешь, что у всех людей в моей стране, взгляды на окружающий мир, идентичные моим?
В таком случае, ты не тупой, и даже не дебил, ты далба......

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, я просто интересуюсь твоим мнением. Это очень даже конструктив.
Кстати у меня все хорошо в отношениях и в прошлом и в настоящем, я все что есть и было воспринимаю с теплотой и любовью. А у тебя как?

----------


## Aare

> Я непонял вы с парнем вместе живёте?


 Да, вместе

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, я бы конечно поговорила с тобой на тему отношений, но честно говоря уже просто тебя боюсь)

----------


## Aare

> Aare, а как он не видит, что ты посиживаешь на подобном форуме? Как он позволяет тебе впадать в такое уныние, что ты лазаешь на подобным сайте. Вот, что я имею в виду.


 А что он должен сделать? Да, я ему рассказала. Могла бы кстати умолчать, он бы не стал лезть, личное пространство все-таки. Ну поплакала у него на плече, он пожалел. 
Ты думаешь, что если между людьми есть любовь, то все в жизни можно сделать прекрасным как розовый пони, достаточно только напрячься. Увы, но в этом мире все куда как сложнее. То, что я социально незащищенная, бестолковая и с проблемами со здоровьем, это проблемы не в его компетенции как бы.

----------


## Aare

> Но я точно знаю, что моя женщина, не будет нуждаться нивчём. Это не камень в огород твоего парня, не обижайся. Просто я не могу этого понять и всё. Если я не смогу помочь своей женщине в чём либо, то я не буду уже себя чувствовать мужчиной.


 Ну и глупишь ты. Чтобы ты стал делать? Банк бы ограбил? Да скорее всего ты бы просто скатился бы в депрессию от того, что вот мне плохо, а ты не можешь помочь, значит ты не мужчина. И в итоге страдали бы вдвоем. Ну и кому это надо? Уж девушке в последнюю очередь, думаю)




> Вот о чём я. Это у меня сидит в голове, и уже никуда не денется. А если я не буду в себе уверен, то и небуду её заводить. Как то так. Вроде понятно объяснил.


 А е ли она тебя будет любить? 
Странная кстати установка для парня - быть денежным мешком для девушки)) И наивная. Либо подкаблучная)

----------


## brusnika

Странно немного...Мне вот если человек неприятен, и я не согласна  с ним  в каких-то вопросах, и   вообще не понимаю его, то я никогда не буду рада ему, с таким человеком  вообще не общаюсь, либо прерываю любые точки пересечения, если общались.
Считаю, что в одиночестве нет ничего плохого, если одиночество в меру, конечно.
Считаю, что между людьми должно быть много общего, чтобы общаться.
Здесь сейчас  давно  таких  людей не читаю, поэтому пошла я отсюда...

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, а ты ищешь девушку? Или просто живешь, рассчитывая, что судьба сама вас сведет?
Из нашего с тобой общения тебе могло показаться, что я тебя критикую и желаю, чтобы у тебя ничего не получилось.
Но на самом деле нет. Наоборот, я хочу, чтобы тебе повезло и все было именно так, как ты здесь идеализируешь. Если вдруг все начнет складываться у тебя, не забудь отписаться, мы за тебя порадуемся здесь)

----------


## Aare

А на примете никаких знакомых, которые тебе нравятся, нет?

----------


## Aare

Я любовь находила в интернете. Вернее она меня. Среди окружающих меня парней по работе/знакомых/одногруппников как-то не получалось найти тех, кто цеплял бы.

----------


## Aare

Нет, он меня в интернете нашел на сайте знакомств. Считаю, что нам очень повезло, потому что на сайтах знакомств очень много весьма нелицеприятных личностей - шлюх, извращенцев, виртуалов, любителей быстрого секса, динамщиц, мошенников и т.д.. Но тем не менее там есть хорошие девушки и парни. Девушки с твоими идеалами - не знаю, конечно)) Но всё же можно попробовать. А то, что он из центра реабилитации - случайное совпадение. Ирония судьбы такая себе)

----------


## Aare

> Aare, из всего написанного мной, какое у тебя сложилось представление о том, какая мне нужна девушка?


 Очевидно в первую очередь верная))
И вообще подходящая под рамки традиционной морали. То есть в клубах где-нибудь её тебе искать однозначно не надо. Там все как одна будут потенциальные алкоголички, наркоманки и шлюшки. Наверное она должна быть домашняя. Женственная, способная самопожертвованно любить и имеющая склонность признавать авторитет мужа и следовать за ним. Я думаю, тебе надо быть активнее и напористее в поисках. И всё у тебя хорошо будет) А будет девушка хорошая, сам станешь не такой нервный и агрессивный. Хоть куда тогда парень будешь))

----------


## 4ybaka

Самое главное что бы девушка понимала человека и приняла его таким какой он есть.Многие пытаются изменить,подстроить и тд.В 18 лет не понимаешь еще до конца всех ощущений жизни,живешь инстинктом.А вот после 30ки очень тяжело найти "человека по душе", с кем можно поделиться частичкой себя.А по большому счету если такого человека нет,то одному нааамного спокойнее...в наше время многие женаты на интернете,все время свободное проводят в сети,а всю остальную работу выполняют машины.

----------


## Revsh 1

4ybaka, вы были женаты?

----------


## 4ybaka

женат не был,но пожить вместе довелось.

----------


## Revsh 1

И из-за чего расстались?

----------


## 4ybaka

Наверно 99.9 процентов женскому полу нужны дети и они видят смысл жизни в них.Это их выбор.А у меня свой.

----------


## 4ybaka

Единственная.Я не обижаюсь.Было все нормально,да и человек бывает согласен жить без детей ,но социум и давление стадного общества уничтожают твою разумность и ты следуешь мнениям окружающих вот и все.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Единственная.Я не обижаюсь.Было все нормально,да и человек бывает согласен жить без детей ,но социум и давление стадного общества уничтожают твою разумность и ты следуешь мнениям окружающих вот и все.


  +100500!!!

----------


## 4ybaka

Вот так скажешь в этом самом обществе и тебя порвут на куски,мол эгоизм это как раз не рожать))

----------


## 4ybaka

Я бы был НЕ ПРОТИВ дамы которая меня поймет и примет мою жизненную позицию вот и все)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Я бы был НЕ ПРОТИВ дамы которая меня поймет и примет мою жизненную позицию вот и все)


  Т.е. на все готовенькое    :Big Grin:

----------


## 4ybaka

Ну канешна))мы же разумные существа :Big Grin:

----------


## 4ybaka

Просто жить раз меня произвели на свет,заниматься любимым делом.А что с отношениями?Никак не получается найти верную?

----------


## 4ybaka

Ну что тут говорить,женский пол ищет выгоду в большинстве своем,большая редкость найти человека по душе и что бы он с тобой был в согласии еще раз повторюсь.Да и чем старше становишься,тем все сложнее пускать кого то в свое Я.

----------


## 4ybaka

Прежде чем выпускать на свет показали бы трейлер твоей жизни или хотя бы тизер что такое жизнь и что от нее ожидать)))По моему мнению каждый свободен выбирать то,что ему кажется правильным, жить или прекратить существование.

----------


## Aare

Ай бедолага какая, Брусничка, страдает от скуки. В надежде, что паладин Рэвш ее развлечет. Брусничка, поизлевай лучше на меня свой праведный гнев, у тебя мило получалось.

----------


## Aare

Ну да, есть немного)
Кстати, зачем тебе два аккаунта?

----------


## Aare

А смешного то что?

----------


## Aare

Может наоборот, проникся и втянулся

----------


## Aare

Мы же о поцелуях говорили. О простых поцелуях. А ты о чем?))

----------


## Aare

А посмотреть друг на друга - наверняка ведь тоже выражение глубокой духовной связи? (подсказка: именно так и есть)

----------


## Revsh

Aare, взглянуть друг-другу в глаза это ещё ничего не значит. К примеру вы на улице со случайным прохожим столкнулись взглядами. И что? поглядели друг на друга и ушли дальше.
И я не имею ввиду какие-нибудь там поцелуи в клубах в подвыпившем состоянии и т.п. В этих случаях не о какой духовной связи и речи быть не может. 
А я имею ввиду поцелуи при которых мужчина и женщина уже хорошо знают друг-друга, они какое-то время уже провстречались и т.д.
Короче говоря, чтобы образовалась духовная связь между мужчиной и женщиной - необходимо время. Без этого никак.
Так что, чтобы смотреть друг-другу в глаза, и при этом, чтобы это было выражением глубокой духовной связи, тоже необходимо время.
Но поцелуи всё-таки, более явный признак того, что между межчиной и женщиной есть духовная связь, нежели взгляд.

----------


## Aare

Ну да. Но когда между людьми уже есть эта связь, о и просто смотреть друг на друга зачастую действие очень душевно глубокое и интимное. 
Но мы о другом. Я говорю, что я о поцелуях. А ты так ответил, будто фу фу фу, это слишком духовно, чтобы об этом разговаривали не близкие люди

----------


## Aare

Давай, удачи) Хотя не понимаю, почему это сны эротического содержания - признак чего-то ненормального

----------


## Vladislav

> Но вообще-то не в этом смысл жизни! бараны вы безмозглые! Что, что, что вы будете вспоминать в старости? Как поимели там кого-то много раз?


 Почему-бы нет? Яркие моменты из жизни - единственное что греет мне душу. Эх, вернутся бы в те времена, я бы нафиг бы заби на всякую там учёбу, попытки стать кем-то, и стал бы отжигать, гулять, кутить с удвоенной силой. Не, ну вот я учился прилежно и ответственно, вменял словам что надо кем-то там стать, что надо очень скурпулёзно строить своё будущее. И к чему пришёл в итоге...




> Да вы научитесь сначала нормально-правильно любить!!! Вы что, и вправду незнаете что такое любовь? Что вообще означает это понятие? 
> Да мне как человеку - стыдно за вас в таком случае!!!


 Я уже таким максимализмом лет десять-пятнадцать назад болеть закончил. Чувак, взрослеть не пробовал?




> Если бы все люди разбирались в том, что такое "любовь", то тогда бы сейчас небыло этих всех воин.


 Какое пафосное рассуждение. Чувак, войны происходят не из-за отсутствия в мире какой-то там абстрактной любви. Они происходят из-за того, что какая-то кучка элиты в том или ином месте пытается силой взять себе ту или иную выгоду. А целая куча народу попавших под влияние этой элиты, куча народу, в основном состоящая из максималистов кстати, позволяющих себя одурачить бегут рвать и метать. Эта куча народу свято верит, что сражаются за какие-то всеобщие цели, отстаивают какие-то идеалы, но на самом деле они лишь безвозмездно помогают достичь личных целей и амбиций представителей той самой элиты. И так из года в год, из века в век, из тысячелетия в...




> Надо срочно начинать искать "её".


 Ок, удачи тебе в этом нелёгком деле. Перед тем как "её" искать, всё-же ознакомься ещё с таким термином как: френдзона. Так... На всякий случай.

----------


## ilya23

Полностью согласен с предыдущим оратором

----------


## Vladislav

> Забей ты на учёбу в то время, то в данный момент был бы в ещё более дерьмовом положении,


 Едва-ли, если ты про финансовое положение, то это едва-ли. Какая-то корочка может и даст тебе чуть более высокие шансы занять чуть более престижное и чуть более оплачиваемое место, но далеко не 100%. К тому-же ты даже не представляешь как можно быстро и легко всё потерять. Помнишь может кризис 2008 года? Якобы кризис точнее, рецессии то не было, была просто массовая истерия на фоне колебаний в банковской системе. Сколько бывших специалистов с высшим образованием на руках пошли на биржу труда где их трудоустраивали всякими разнорабочими.




> но ты почему-то же не делаешь этого, значит не всё так плохо.


 Как-раз таки всё ещё хуже чем раньше. Что держит? Обычный животный страх надиктованный инстинктом самосохранения. Честно скажу: мне страшно.




> Взрослеть!!!!! Вот что я тебе скажу: Этому тебе ещё надо поучиться у меня!!!


 Чему? Максимализму? Наивности? Поучится всё идеализировать без поправок на реальность? Ну не знаю, не знаю.




> И вообще!! забавно, что мне это говорит человек, решивший покончить с собой


 Ну, обстоятельства так сложились, от того и здесь, больше нигде не принимають. Ты то сюда, на *суицид-форум* просто так зашёл, я так надеюсь? Потусить с народом? Али мимо проходил, м-м-м?




> (я кстати не собираюсь этого делать, если что так)


 В какой-то степени - верное решение.




> За мою личную жизнь можешь не волноваться, а поволнуйся ка лучше за свою, иначе потом будет поздно.


 Какое волнение, так, совет, кое-что из личного опыта. Можешь взять его в расчёт, а можешь послать меня с моими советами куда подальше, выбор за тобой. А я уже потенциальный мертвец.

----------


## Vladislav

> а потому уже жалею, что немного нагрубил. Тем более считаю делать это неуместным, когда человеку итак хреново. Так что, вообщем без обид!!


 Да, какие обиды. Ничего грубого я не увидел. Так что всё нормально. Меня сейчас трудно чем-то обидеть.

----------


## ilya23

Нет он просто так написал блин, тем кто никогда серьёзно с этим состоянием не сталкивался никогда не поймет

----------


## ilya23

Одно дело когда иррациональны импульсивные люди столкнулись с неприятностями, а другое когда вокруг творился ад и дня не проходит спокойно , нельзя не расслабится ничего толком не получается, сомневаюсь что у тебя были такие времена так бы не писал. Ты кстати последнее время прям какой то бешеный пишешь как будто девушку нашел

----------


## Vladislav

> Одно дело когда иррациональны импульсивные люди столкнулись с неприятностями


 И такое бывало.




> а другое когда вокруг творился ад и дня не проходит спокойно


 И такое сейчас есть.

----------


## Revsh

Во первых не чернокожими. Ознакомься на досуге с распределением различных расс по миру - граматей! Да даже родись я где-нибудь в Африке, всё-равно бы гордился этим. И что значит были? Они и сейчас прибывают в здравом расположении духа и тела.
.
И вообще, я тут над тобой сижу и ржу немогу)))))))))

----------


## Aare

Патрон, вот ничего ты не знаешь в науке. Общий предок человечества не был негром, хотя и в самом деле жил в Африке

----------


## 4ybaka

Revsh никак не найдешь свою половинку для счастья?

----------


## 4ybaka

Главное не страдай ты так по этому поводу.

----------


## Revsh

4ybaka
А у вас там как дела, кстати?

----------


## 4ybaka

Как говорится живу пока живется)давай на ты!

----------


## ilya23

Ты его кормишь постоянно, прекрати

----------


## 4ybaka

Да я просматриваю форум время от времени,просто новых тем мало.Мне не фигово-мне обычно))Что может быть хуже жизни)))))

----------


## Vladislav

Revsh, это-то конечно всё понятно: идилия, гармония, взаимопонимание, главное семья... Но как у тебя в реальности, на практике с этим?

----------


## Vladislav

Ну придётся очень сильно приложиться чтобы такое воплотить. Это очень мало кому удаётся, но всё-же это возможно, даже сам видел своими глазами. Вот например отец у меня когда развёлся с матерью. Женился второй раз на другой и сейчас они уже больше 10 лет живут, что говорится, душа в душу. Может это всё происходило и происходит с учётом прошлых ошибок, может стоит больших усилий с их стороны, как знать. Но главное, что такое возможно. 

Я, когда жил, вот например себе такой зарок давал: никогда не связываться со стервами, истеричками, мегерами и искать себе нормальную и уравновешенную девушку. Я почему-то больше чем уверен что с такими стервами нормальной семьи не построишь никогда. Но есть две проблемы: их слишком много чем нормальных девушек, к тому-же именно они чаще всего всегда свободны (мало кто с такими уживается); а вторая проблема в том, что они как-то слишком ловко мимикрируют под нормальных, да что там нормальных, под идеальных (дивиденды оправдают инвестиции), не сразу распознаешь.

----------


## Vladislav

> как раз у тех людей, которые и не отнеслись к созданию семьи, что называется с полной ответственностью.


 Ну у нас общество такое, ближнее окружение из которого будет на тебя мягко давить, дескать ты должен жениться до 30 лет, ты должен сделать детей до 30 лет и т.п. Те кто на это "должен" ведётся, те и подходят к такому важному вопросу очень безолаберно и не основательно. От того и такие бракованные браки получаются. У нас понятие семья очень любят идеализировать, а вот общие негативные моменты возникающие в семейных всегда стыдливо замалчивают или минимизируют. Мало кто эту "тёмную сторону" знает, а если и узнаёт её, то только набив шишки. Вообще в школах стоило бы вводить уроки посвящённые созданию семьи, где очень тщательно и большую часть учебного времени стоило бы посвятить конфликтологии, имхо.

----------


## Aare

Чего-то, сдается мне, привирают эти твои психиаторы.

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, ты еще тут бываешь? Нашла статью хорошую, думаю поделиться. Может поймешь наивность своих воззрений

----------


## Aare

Не, ребят, я подумала, и махнула рукой. Рэвш не поймет и не примет, и даже диалог на эту тему хоть сколько-то конструктивный не получится) К тому же статья очень уж женская. И Патрон или еще кто-нибудь начнет поливать ее. Зачем это, да ну нафиг.

----------


## Aare

Да ну, забей, скучнющая же обсуждение будет)

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, нет, все, рассказывай, почему девку найти не можешь? С твоих слов ты прям аще. И чистоплотный, и верный, и не пьешь, и вежливый, и для девушки все, и ла ла ла. Работа есть? Дом же вроде у тебя свой, да? Где ты лукавишь? Или ты из тех типов, которых на форуме кстати полно, что от страха сжимаются при виде девушки, будто она людоед?

----------


## Aare

А если девушка не девственница, но у нее было очень мало или вообще один парень, при этом она никогда не изменяла? А расстались либо по обоюдному согласию, либо он ее бросил, либо он был откровенный козёл и девушка его бросила, либо просто тупо умер. Либо она когда-то там с кем-то, но парня как такового у нее никогда и не было. Такая девушка не пойдет? Девственниц в 25 лет ой как мало. А те, что есть - либо с какими-то проблемами, либо очень уж религиозны. Нет никакого смысла хранить девственность до 25, абсолютно никакого. И чем дальше ты будешь жить, тем меньше будет вероятность найти себе свою великовозрастную девственницу. Все-таки я склоняюсь к мысли, что все что ты говоришь - попытки твоего мозга рационализировать свою природную ревность и чувство собственничества по отношению к избраннице. Нет, это может и не плохо. Просто по мне так, если ты проанализируешь ситуацию, ты поймешь, что это воззрение не имеет под собой здравого смысла, а просто твоя хотелка.

----------


## 4ybaka

Девственную в 25 думаю нереально,1 шанс на миллион)

----------


## Aare

> Какими, типа фригидные и т.д.? Давайте мне одну из них сюда, такая пойдёт!


 Нет. Скорее с физическими или психическими отклонениями. Либо настолько долбанутая, что уничтожит тебе мозг. Но впрочем я верю конечно, что идейные и при этом нормальные девственницы есть. Но я например таких не знаю. Тебя это не пугает?




> Но и с кем попало идти и тра...... для меня не вариант.


 Ни с кем попало, а кто нравится. Не обязательно тыщу женщин иметь. Или заводить семью с первой попавшейся, с кем был секс. Просто ты бы больше понял, чего хочет твое твое тело и вообще ты. 




> Ревнивый и собственник, как раз-таки тот человек, который сам ведёт разгульный образ жизни.


 Вовсе необязательно. Ревнивые и собственники могут быть разные.

Рэвш. А если девушка захочет тебя поцеловать, ты сопротивляться будешь?

----------


## Aare

Стоп! Вспомнила одну знакомую девственницу 24 лет. Красивая кстати. Но вот только ты бы был не в ее вкусе думаю, увы) да и она не в твоем))

----------


## Flamy

во развели... аж зачиталась ))))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Девственную в 25 думаю нереально,1 шанс на миллион)


  Немного больше,но есть
 Почитайте woman.ru,есть пара темок 23-25-27 лет,есть и побольше
 У одного из немногочисленных дальних родственников дочка - девственница под 40,я ее видел,не жирная,просто обычная,ничем не выделяется

----------


## Flamy

я потеряла девственность в 21, думаю в 25 наверное найти еще можно......только зачем вам такая? гемор один от таких

----------


## Игорёк

> Не могу найти потому, что мне нужна девушка примерно моего возраста и обязательно девственница. Она может быть младше меня максимум на год, потому, что девушки младше меня больше чем на год, воспринимаются мною как бы это выразиться, вообщем типа детьми ещё чтоли, старше меня может быть тоже максимум года на два. Далее, почему для меня важно, чтобы она была девственницей? Это совсем не потому, что я какой-нибудь там религиовед, придерживающийся священных канонов, (написанных кстати, такими же обычными людьми как и мы), или как её там есть ещё такое понятие, помоему называемое телегонией, это типа когда по её законам, каждому мужчине хочется быть в жизни женщины первым, а не вторым, третьим или десятым. Нет, это всё никакого отношения к тому, почему она должна быть девственницей абсолютно не имеет. Просто для меня это один из важнейших параметров, по которому я пойму, что у неё мировоззрение хоть и не во всём, но по крайней мере во многом совпадает с моим. Да и я ей взамен могу предложить то же самое, помойму это равнозначно и справедливо. Вообще, считаю это важным ещё и потому, что когда мужчина с женщиной друг у друга первые, то от этого и доверия намного больше между ними. Но надо тут подметить, что это не относится к слишком молодым, юным людям, которым примерно лет по 18, 19, 20, конечно в этом возрасте они будут первыми друг у друга, просто в силу возраста, когда то же у всех бывает первый сексуальный партнёр. Но мало кто из них потом остаются друг с другом на всю жизнь, можно сказать единицы, а всё потому, что у человека физическое развитие опережает формирование личности. Потребность сексуальных контактов под влиянием либидо у молодых людей значительно превалирует над платоническими компонентами любовного чувства. Вообщем говоря, оптимальное соотношение чувственного и платонического компонентов любви возрастает только по мере психологического созревания личности.
> А вот если человек прожил придерживаясь целомудрия примерно до моего возраста, то мне это уже говорит о том, что у него образ мышления и восприятия этого мира во многом схожи с моими. Значит нравственно и морально он близок мне по духу, у нас схожие жизненные принципы, которые мы соблюдаем и т.д.
> Немогу найти, потому, что девушки нынче пошли коротко скажем - испорченные, во все смыслах этого слова. Хотя такой образ мышления и придерживание тех норм, что придерживаюсь я, более должен быть присущь именно женщинам, нежели мужчинам. А почему это не так, это уже совсем другая тема, касающаяся всего общества в целом. В современном обществе уже и дети не проявляют должного уважения к родителям, и родители в своих детях не видят тех, кто организует им достойную старость, и много-многое другое.
> Защищать, плохо не отзываться и т.д. по отношению к женщинам меня приучили с детства, что и можно было наблюдать по ходу этой темы. Но реальное положение дел, имею ввиду женская развращённость, и в самом деле имеет место быть.


 
Да уж... с такими тараканами твои шансы не велики  )) 
ты мне так и не ответил на вопрос про мусульманство? это секрет? или мне не по глазам ?)  


Я бы предпочел недевственницу, обьясню почему.. Девственница в случае возникновения каких-то проблем внутри семьи, может задуматься - а как это с другими ? она же не знает, это пробуждает в ней интерес.. а женщина которая была в неудачном браке, например с безработным алкоголиком дебоширом, уже знает что там - плохо. И понимая как может быть, будет ценить то что есть сейчас. Все относительно, и познается в сравнении..

 а что касается возрасте - старые девственницы уже 99% с кучей тараканов, либо им наплевать на свою личную жизнь, им и так замечательно живется, либо же они настолько непривлекательны (может по характеру) что на них ни кто не позарился за все эти годы... Короче лет до 25ти максимум, потом уже стоит опасаться такой девственницы, скорее всего ничего хорошего там не будет.

----------


## Игорёк

> я потеряла девственность в 21, думаю в 25 наверное найти еще можно......только зачем вам такая? гемор один от таких


 вот вот.. коротко и ясно )

----------


## pipetkin32

> я потеряла девственность в 21, думаю в 25 наверное найти еще можно......только зачем вам такая? гемор один от таких


  А в чем гемор-то?
 С характером что-то не то?
 Если да,то я связи не вижу

----------


## Flamy

> А в чем гемор-то?
>  С характером что-то не то?
>  Если да,то я связи не вижу


 девственницы в возрасте - проблемные барышни, с кучей тараканов в башке, раньше в 20 лет уже перестарком считалась и правильно! я не призываю в 15 лет да всем подряд, но если так затянуто значит уже не нормльно

----------


## Игорёк

> девственницы в возрасте - проблемные барышни, с кучей тараканов в башке, раньше в 20 лет уже перестарком считалась и правильно! я не призываю в 15 лет да всем подряд, но если так затянуто значит уже не нормльно


 +1.. Фригидность или завышенная самооценка, корявое воспитание, ну либо какие-то явные дефекты во внешности.

----------


## Flamy

согласна

----------


## pipetkin32

Любите вы краски сгущать,господа форумчане,а я вот крайности люблю
 Немало женщин поздно расставшихся с девственностью под 30 создали прекрасные семьи,для многих из них первый мужчина станет единственным на всю жизнь
  А тараканы в голове можно при себе держать,не пущать на волю
 Помните игры разума?Под конец он все-таки смирился  ....

----------


## Flamy

> Любите вы краски сгущать,господа форумчане,а я вот крайности люблю
>  Немало женщин поздно расставшихся с девственностью под 30 создали прекрасные семьи,для многих из них первый мужчина станет единственным на всю жизнь
>   А тараканы в голове можно при себе держать,не пущать на волю
>  Помните игры разума?Под конец он все-таки смирился  ....


 ай  как удобно мужчинам чтоб он был единственный, чтоб никого до него......да чтоб сравнить не могла..вдруг не в его пользу.....а то вдруг он окажется так себе мужичком...вот и бегают за девственницами.пусть с тараканами.пусть не первого соку барышня...зато я у нее лучший мужик потому как другого не пробовала..........хлеб да хлеб, а ведь булочек с конфетками иногда тоже хочется

----------


## Игорёк

> Любите вы краски сгущать,господа форумчане,а я вот крайности люблю
>  Немало женщин поздно расставшихся с девственностью под 30 создали прекрасные семьи,для многих из них первый мужчина станет единственным на всю жизнь
>   А тараканы в голове можно при себе держать,не пущать на волю
>  Помните игры разума?Под конец он все-таки смирился  ....


 Бывает абсолютно всё.. Мы говорим о большинстве случаев. думаю что %90 30ти летних девственниц все-таки не смогу создать семью. Они уже слишком привыкли к своему одиночеству, к своей зоне комфорта, и не смогут принять и смириться с минусами сожительства с мужчиной, а минусы эти есть абсолютно всегда.

----------


## Flamy

> Бывает абсолютно всё.. Мы говорим о большинстве случаев. думаю что %90 30ти летних девственниц все-таки не смогу создать семью. Они уже слишком привыкли к своему одиночеству, к своей зоне комфорта, и не смогут принять и смириться с минусами сожительства с мужчиной, а минусы эти есть абсолютно всегда.


    что-то часто я с тобой согласна...непорядочек

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ха-ха, не жирная! Будто бы это один из показателей, по которому можно понять девственница или нет))


  Нет,я точно знаю что она девственница,просто внешность описал для полноты картины

----------


## Flamy

> Поилка -- половой орган развратной женщины.


 что это значит?

----------


## Aare

Ну вот девственница, которую я знаю, она такая, что
 1. К ней хрен подкатишь. Она боится мужчин. И поэтому ведет себя с ними не совсем адекватно
2. Сложно судить, но мне кажется в душе так-то та еще сучка. Мужиков обсуждает с цинизмом заправской проститутки
3. Ей вечно нравятся всякие великовозрастные мужики, женатики или сомнительные с точки зрения их верности и морали козлы. Которым вдобавок до нее дела нет.
Конечно не знаю, как там другие девственницы в нетипичном для этого возрасте, но я думаю пример всё же показателен. То есть она
А. Имеет куча тараканов в голове
Б. Нифига она не чистая и не не порочная дева Мария какая-нибудь. Мозги будет кушать и косточки муженька перетирать с подругами. Девственность у нее не от большой идейности и уважения к институту семьи, а просто так получилось у нее вследствие заморочек.

----------


## pipetkin32

> А я ищу, которая будет девственницей, именно вследствии..


  Удачи в поисках,с такими запросами она точно пригодится
  Хотя чем больше ты из себя представляешь,тем больше шансов

----------


## Flamy

> А я ищу, которая будет девственницей, именно вследствии..


  раз так то и вы должны быть девственником.  жена тоже человек, надо быть на равных, а не играть в одни ворота и быть эгоистом.

----------


## pipetkin32

*Flamy*
 Если не секрет,давно секс был?

----------


## Flamy

> *Flamy*
>  Если не секрет,давно секс был?


  сегодня утром, а что? нет скорее уже полдень был

----------


## pipetkin32

> сегодня утром, а что? нет скорее уже полдень был


   Да просто интересуюсь...
  Но ты молодец!!!
 Хоть у кого-то в этом плане все в порядке!
 У меня года полтора не было
  Раньше к девочкам пошел,но то было раньше,уже не ходок ...

----------


## Flamy

> Да просто интересуюсь...
>   Но ты молодец!!!
>  Хоть у кого-то в этом плане все в порядке!
>  У меня года полтора не было
>   Раньше к девочкам пошел,но то было раньше,уже не ходок ...


  нифига се в порядке, с перерывами в несколько месяцев.ню ню

----------


## pipetkin32

> нифига се в порядке, с перерывами в несколько месяцев.ню ню


   А как твой партнер отнесется,узная что ты сидишь на подобных форумах?
  И вдогонку: тут вроде сайт суицидников (хотя каждый уверен что выпилиться способен только он,остальные балаболят)
  Какое ты имеешь отношение к СУ?
  Хотя туплю,надо историю сообщений посмотреть,ого сколько настрогала за неделю!

----------


## Flamy

> А как твой партнер отнесется,узная что ты сидишь на подобных форумах?
>   И вдогонку: тут вроде сайт суицидников (хотя каждый уверен что выпилиться способен только он,остальные балаболят)
>   Какое ты имеешь отношение к СУ?
>   Хотя туплю,надо историю сообщений посмотреть,ого сколько настрогала за неделю!


  ну вот абсолютно по барабану что думают обо мне люди, уж тем более человечек разовый попался......... у меня даже родители знают где я "сижу" )))))

----------


## Flamy

> А как твой партнер отнесется,узная что ты сидишь на подобных форумах?
>   И вдогонку: тут вроде сайт суицидников (хотя каждый уверен что выпилиться способен только он,остальные балаболят)
>   Какое ты имеешь отношение к СУ?
>   Хотя туплю,надо историю сообщений посмотреть,ого сколько настрогала за неделю!


 ХОТИТЕ ЧТОБ Я С САЙТА УШЛА?

----------


## pipetkin32

> тем более человечек разовый попался.........


   Разовый - больше не будет встречи?
 И почему человечек?Не все гладко прошло?




> ХОТИТЕ ЧТОБ Я С САЙТА УШЛА?


  Ни в коем случае!!!
 Лучше я на неделю пропаду,а то в дурке трафик мониторят

----------


## Flamy

> Разовый - больше не будет встречи?
>  И почему человечек?Не все гладко прошло?


  неумеха, а учить я не собираюсь

----------


## Flamy

> А в соседней теме вы пели, а как же ужаживания до постели и т.д. и т.п.
> На сколько мне помнится, новый год вы справляли с каким-то одним мужиком, который не добился вашего расположения (который ещё не любит чистить зубы) и вы его послали в плане интима, а сегодня два с половиной дня спустя, вы уже успели переспать с другим.
> В соседней теме накукарекали, что в шоке от того, что мужчины не уделяют должного внимания вне постели. Но на сколько мне видится, для вас это не особо и важно.


  а кто мне запретит когда я хочу? я женщина свободная. да новогоднему отказала, сегодня позвала вариант Б, с ним все получилось.....и я до сих пор в шоке что мужики не умеют ни сексом заниматься ни флиртовать ни соблазнять ни добиваться своего ни ухаживать.. все верно..........что ж вас так задело а? )))

----------


## Flamy

> А в соседней теме вы пели, а как же ужаживания до постели и т.д. и т.п.
> На сколько мне помнится, новый год вы справляли с каким-то одним мужиком, который не добился вашего расположения (который ещё не любит чистить зубы) и вы его послали в плане интима, а сегодня два с половиной дня спустя, вы уже успели переспать с другим.
> В соседней теме накукарекали, что в шоке от того, что мужчины не уделяют должного внимания вне постели. Но на сколько мне видится, для вас это не особо и важно.


  КУКАРЕКАЮТ вроде как мужики, а я женщина....... неужели чем-то вас задела, что так на меня накинулись да попытались оскорбить?

----------


## Flamy

*ВООБЩЕ УЖЕ!!!! МОЁ МНЕНИЕ С ВАШИМ НЕ СОВПАЛО, ТАК СРАЗУ КИНУЛИСЬ ОСКОРБЛЯТЬ! ДВА МУЖИКА НА ОДНУ ЖЕНЩИНУ! МОЛОДЦЫ*

----------


## Flamy

*ВООБЩЕ УЖЕ!!!! МОЁ МНЕНИЕ С ВАШИМ НЕ СОВПАЛО, ТАК СРАЗУ КИНУЛИСЬ ОСКОРБЛЯТЬ! ДВА МУЖИКА НА ОДНУ ЖЕНЩИНУ! МОЛОДЦЫ*

----------


## 4ybaka

Сколько разговоров всего лишь из за обычного животного инстинкта размножения))

----------


## Flamy

> А завтра этот Б уже не будет удовлетровать ваши запросы, и вы позовёте В, потом Г, Д, Е, Ё, Ж ,З и т.д?
> Надеюсь хоть ваша 8-летняя дочь всего этого не видит, а то потом подрастёт и будете удивляться почему же она пошла по вашим стопам.


  план Б сами советовали ))))) сколько их у меня будет лишь мое дело........снова и снова попытка оскорбить...а если дочь пойдет по моим стопам я буду рада, я уважаемый в городе человек, ко мне приходят на прием до 30 человек в день, я часто печатаюсь в местных газетах и мелькаю на городском телевидении.......жизнь свою строю с умом, моя жизнь тяжкий труд и борьба с раннего детства и не вам пытаться судить меня....прям как моська на слона

----------


## Flamy

> А завтра этот Б уже не будет удовлетровать ваши запросы, и вы позовёте В, потом Г, Д, Е, Ё, Ж ,З и т.д?
> Надеюсь хоть ваша 8-летняя дочь всего этого не видит, а то потом подрастёт и будете удивляться почему же она пошла по вашим стопам.


  Завидно что ли? Чего взъелись, мужики называется

----------


## Игорёк

> неумеха, а учить я не собираюсь


 Разве можно с первого раза с чужим человеком понять умеха он или нет ? У меня в первый раз даже не встанет, да и много чего я бы не стал делать с незнакомой женщиной. И вообще если он согласился вот так сразу, значит ни на что серьезное и не расчитывал. Слил и дальше пошел... Нормальный мужик ищущий серьезных отношений ушел бы в такой ситуации.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Разве можно с первого раза с чужим человеком понять умеха он или нет ? У меня в первый раз даже не встанет, да и много чего я бы не стал делать с незнакомой женщиной. И вообще если он согласился вот так сразу, значит ни на что серьезное и не расчитывал. Слил и дальше пошел... Нормальный мужик ищущий серьезных отношений ушел бы в такой ситуации.


   Не знаю,если первый раз в несколько заходов,то кое-что должно получиться

*Игорёк , Revsh* И это,чего вы на женщину напали,в самом деле
 Интернет на 90 % состоит из помоев,срачей и флуда
 Давайте хоть этот уголок не будем до конца засирать,в рунете не так много форумов СУ осталось

----------


## pipetkin32

> неумеха, а учить я не собираюсь


   Тебе видней,конечно
  Как по мне жестковато
  Можно было слепить из того что было

----------


## Aare

> Ты её так хорошо знаешь, что можно подумать она твоя лучшая подруга))


 Нет, она подруга моей очень хорошей подруги. И у меня к ней амбивалентные чувства))

----------


## Flamy

ОСУЖДАТЬ меня решили??? я ж не выкладываю всех деталей, подробностей...из тех несчастных урывков вы все слепили из меня блядь... огромное спасибо.
Ответа не требуется, с сайта удаляюсь. За опыт спасибо.

----------


## Aare

Наверное надо работать как-то над этим своим аффективным желанием обзываться шлюхами и давалками) Иначе никогда никого не найдешь, серьезно.

----------


## Flamy

Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!

----------


## Aare

Ой мама, проблема то какая)) Да ничего страшного, попросишь шамана какого-нибудь или английского лорда))

----------


## 4ybaka

Пока тут вы про письки сиськи,я случайно наткнулся на малоизвестные фильмы,Инк и Кадр,которые всем нам я считаю стоит посмотреть...с нашим настроением особенно)Это действительно шедевры НЕ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ,бюджета нет и миллиона на оба фильма.Джеймин Винанс и режиссер и продюсер и фантастический композитор,актеры тоже прекрасно сыграли...музыка просто до дрожи и слез...Одно из лучших что я видел в своей жизни.Браво создателям фильмов.

----------


## 4ybaka

Надо глянуть что за кино,может и смотрел просто забыл.

----------


## Revsh

Хотел бы принести извинения всем тем, кого когда-то, не так давно, обидел в данной теме. Прошу прощения.
Время идёт - взгляды меняются.

----------


## Римма

верность хз. хочу увидеть человека, который ни разу за год, два, пять, десять, двадцать лет, живя с кем-то, ни разу не изменил, не влюбился в другого и даже не помыслил о другом. мне правда интересно.

----------


## ФАК

Я бы не изменяла никогда, но мне некому не изменять, и изменять тоже.

----------


## Римма

не зарекайся))

----------


## ФАК

Я знаю точно - в моей душе и теле место только одному человеку.

----------


## Римма

это хорошо когда на 100% в чём-то уверен в жизни))

----------


## nasya

> верность хз. хочу увидеть человека, который ни разу за год, два, пять, десять, двадцать лет, живя с кем-то, ни разу не изменил, не влюбился в другого и даже не помыслил о другом. мне правда интересно.


  Прежде,чем об этом мечтать,нужно хотя бы быть идеальной в физическом плане.Ведь тот,который в принципе не думает о телесном,ему и твоя душа не нужна будет,он сам себе мир и сам себе вселенная.ИМХО . И вообще,винить кого-то в том,что тебя бросили-это глупо.Разве он тебе что-то должен,чтоб действовать так,как тебе хочется?! Или разве ты кому-то чем-то обязана?! Не хочешь быть брошенной-уйди от мира..а если на что-то претендуешь,имей шикарное тело для начала,а потом уже все остальное и уж тогда кому-то можно что-то предъявить.

----------


## Римма

здесь дело даже не в физической идеальности. а в том, что со временем любые сильные эмоции притупляются, нет новизны, и один человек не может тебя удовлетворить духовно (а может и физически) на 100%. как и ты его. вы срастаетесь душами, становитесь почти родными, как брат и сестра, врастаете друг в друга. но вот он любит технику, а вы стихи. да любое другое, что любит каждый и что неинтересно другому. вы знаете друг друга от и до. и вдруг встречаете людей со схожими увлечениями. болтаете, дружески общаетесь. а потом например влюбляетесь. и доуг друга любите. и тех людей тянет к вам. хотя расходиться с постоянным партнером вы не планируете. этот новый человек может затронуть глубинные струны вашей души, привязать вас к себе, романтика и все такое. а если прибавить охлаждение постоянного партнера ввиду привыкания к вам... тогда всякое может случиться. не правда ли?

----------


## faq

> Прежде,чем об этом мечтать,нужно хотя бы быть идеальной в физическом плане.


 будь хоть самой идеальной, а с годами ты станешь привычной. 



> а если на что-то претендуешь,имей шикарное тело для начала


  всем срать



> а если на что-то претендуешь,имей шикарное тело для начала


  например что?

----------


## Темнота

> верность хз. хочу увидеть человека, который ни разу за год, два, пять, десять, двадцать лет, живя с кем-то, ни разу не изменил, не влюбился в другого и даже не помыслил о другом. мне правда интересно.


 Как-то странно такое читать... Не знаю, конечно, про тех, кто десятками лет живет вместе, но я вот по-серьезному с одним прожила 5 лет и с другим 2 года (не одновременно само собой) и за это время ниразу не изменила ни тому ни другому, максимум это подумать о другом что-то вроде "ох, ну да симпатичный". Ну и я не одна такая, поехавшая, в окружении как-то для всех это нормально. Да можно с кем-то пообщаться, посмеяться, но как-то сразу делишь отношения и просто не пускаешь этих людей дальше. Тут вопрос, наверное, в умении себя затормозить во время. А чтобы любить одного и жить с другим это вообще что-то в духе самоистязания. 



> ..а если на что-то претендуешь,имей шикарное тело для начала,а потом уже все остальное и уж тогда кому-то можно что-то предъявить.


 Ну и про внешность идеальную ерунда какая-то. Будь хоть мисс вселенная, а со временем притрешься и будешь своей обычной домашней, дело же вообще не во внешности. Или на измены только красотки миру могут жаловаться?)) А страшным верность не положена?

----------


## Римма

любишь обоих)) просто по-разному. абсолютно разные люди, каждый со своей спецификой. так бывает, ага.

----------

